# I spy return of Jackie!



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## snibor

Credit Instagram.  I love it! Updated as a crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

Looks like a convertible strap like the ones from 2011. 

Classic  off to dig mine out, yippeee


----------



## MooMooVT

I'd LOVE to see some variations of this bag!!


----------



## papertiger

There's a few here: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...all-your-jumping-jackies-and-bouviers.902784/

Sorry you can't see mine in that thread so I'll repost here (Photobucket's fault). Mine is actually a Bouvier though. It's from 2006 (which sounds a very long time ago now) I actually bought it pre-loved from a stylish friend. 

I _think_ the last Jackies were from Frida pre-fall 2014 (Soft Jackie). It was large and unlined but the leather was fantastic (Kate Moss starred in the commercials)

The last time the classic version of the Jackie was relaunched was AW12. .I bought 3 bags _that_ season so din't buy what would have been a fourth, a black nubuck Jackie with orange piping (leather lined) and convertible strap. 

To simplify. The Jackie is the model with gusset launched in the early 1960s (as seen on AW catwalk posted by @snibor). The Bouvier is flatter (and came first, in the late-1950s). You can read about them more in the beginning of the vintage information thread


----------



## CharlyParis

Hi girls 

First thing sorry for my bad English I'm french

I really want you review about the return of Jackie Gucci Bag.

I see the last Fashion Show and I see many Jackie bag so I'm going to the gucci shop few days ago and posting some questions about the New Jackie Redition.

And he confirmed the Redition to Jadkie bag for April 2020

The French price is about 1290/1600€.

So what do you think about this Redition ?

The price and the design ?

I have the sensation to many luxury brand make a Redition this last year : Saddle Dior / Prada Nylon / Gucci vintage bag

So thank you for your return.

I'm posting some pictures to the show and Jackie bags.

Personally I like this bag but only in vintage. Is very classic, chic and intemporel.


----------



## snibor

I started a thread already.  I love it!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-spy-return-of-jackie.1023070/
Perhaps a mod can combine


----------



## topglamchic

So when I read this post my first thought was “oh how lovely the Jackie is back!”  Then I scrolled through the pictures and said “I need that bag that says FAKE”. How ostentatious, but so me!


----------



## EdnaMode

Omg I love the Jackie! That black crossbody is amazing and I love the burgundy too and the one next to the "fake" bag..haha. my one and only Jackie is from 2001, still awesome!


----------



## CharlyParis

topglamchic said:


> So when I read this post my first thought was “oh how lovely the Jackie is back!”  Then I scrolled through the pictures and said “I need that bag that says FAKE”. How ostentatious, but so me!



Haha me too ^^


----------



## CharlyParis

EdnaMode said:


> Omg I love the Jackie! That black crossbody is amazing and I love the burgundy too and the one next to the "fake" bag..haha. my one and only Jackie is from 2001, still awesome!



Oh i really love to see you old jackie from 2001 if you can posting a pics


----------



## norasmom15

My two lovelies!


----------



## CharlyParis

norasmom15 said:


> My two lovelies!



Thank you for this pics


----------



## Grande Latte

I have one too. It was a seasonal piece from at least 15 years ago. I'll take a pic tomorrow and share.


----------



## Stansy

Love the Jackie! I was bag-content until 5 minutes ago, I always wanted to have a Jackie, and now might be the time...


----------



## norasmom15

CharlyParis said:


> Thank you for this pics


No problem. Such light weight and elegant bags!


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## EdnaMode

CharlyParis said:


> Oh i really love to see you old jackie from 2001 if you can posting a pics


Here she is! Such a great shape and I don't baby my bags!


----------



## CharlyParis

EdnaMode said:


> Here she is! Such a great shape and I don't baby my bags!


Waouuuuu amazing


----------



## loubprincess

Have to get her back in shape! Mine is from 2002 I believe.


----------



## CharlyParis

Somebody remember the price for the Jackie in 2000's ?


----------



## CharlyParis

My collection

I'm buying this free back last week in second hand for my 31st birthday very good price because is not in trends now.


----------



## papertiger

CharlyParis said:


> My collection
> 
> I'm buying this free back last week in second hand for my 31st birthday very good price because is not in trends now.
> 
> View attachment 4665540



Ahead of the curve  

Stock-up quickly everybody


----------



## CharlyParis

papertiger said:


> Ahead of the curve
> 
> Stock-up quickly everybody



Haha yes is time now because the redition launch for April the price grown up for sure


----------



## EdnaMode

I asked about this at the boutique yesterday and the very nice and friendly SA had no idea..he said he hasn't seen or heard anything about the new Jackie.  People on this forum are more informed...


----------



## CharlyParis

EdnaMode said:


> I asked about this at the boutique yesterday and the very nice and friendly SA had no idea..he said he hasn't seen or heard anything about the new Jackie.  People on this forum are more informed...



The launching is for April so maybe some shop don't have this information for the moment

In Paris the Gucci shop manager is very surprising by my question but is confirmed the information. But I dont' know more information like the price or color for the moment. He tell me I call you the next month with more information


----------



## CharlyParis

The Chocolate Jackie after my renovation.
1 hours working for him with Juvacuir product.

Is look more more better now


----------



## CharlyParis

Look with Jackie nylon and leather from 98


----------



## BooYah

Ladies, you all have such beautiful Jackie’s!

here is mine, purchased May 2006


----------



## snibor

BooYah said:


> Ladies, you all have such beautiful Jackie’s!
> 
> here is mine, purchased May 2006


Lovely!


----------



## BooYah

snibor said:


> Lovely!



thank you


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really looking forward to seeing these bags in person.


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## doni

I also had one and borrowed another from my mother with the Tom Ford era clasps, unfortunately in cloth. That 90s Gucci cloth was not durable at all. I also have vintage with the same clasp of the relaunch (which I like much more). I wonder whether the strap extenders can be purchase separately?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Womenswear FW20.


----------



## snibor

Really loving these!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

The Jackie O bag is really amazing! At the show yesterday they even showed mini versions in pastel colors (pastel purple, yellow, cream, blue) and these are super cute.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details via Vogue.


----------



## snibor

OneMoreDay said:


> Details via Vogue.
> View attachment 4670453
> View attachment 4670456
> View attachment 4670458
> View attachment 4670459
> View attachment 4670460
> View attachment 4670461
> View attachment 4670462
> View attachment 4670465
> View attachment 4670466
> View attachment 4670467
> View attachment 4670468


Drooling over here.  Sigh


----------



## OneMoreDay

snibor said:


> Drooling over here.  Sigh


Me too!


----------



## Megs

These new Jackies are SO GOOD! Can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## snibor

Megs said:


> These new Jackies are SO GOOD! Can't wait to see them in person!


Me too. Love the colors, the python, they’re all calling me!


----------



## CharlyParis

I think the good price and cheaper for Seconde hand vintage condition is over

Many website speak about the return to Jackie Bag.

Last weeks for buy a vintage one for the low price.


----------



## CharlyParis

Mini Pink Jackie ✓


----------



## OneMoreDay

CharlyParis said:


> I think the good price and cheaper for Seconde hand vintage condition is over
> 
> Many website speak about the return to Jackie Bag.
> 
> Last weeks for buy a vintage one for the low price.


This was true of the reissuing of the Dior Saddle Bag. Prices have gone up for pre-loved. Fendi's Baguette as well, but not as hot. You can still find Baguettes for relatively inexpensive prices.


----------



## CharlyParis

OneMoreDay said:


> This was true of the reissuing of the Dior Saddle Bag. Prices have gone up for pre-loved. Fendi's Baguette as well, but not as hot. You can still find Baguettes for relatively inexpensive prices.


 Yes for the saddle the price grown up like crazy think 100€ to 1000€.

For the fendi I see some baguette bag for 200€


----------



## CharlyParis

https://www.purseblog.com/gucci/acc...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


----------



## Gimmethebag

CharlyParis said:


> I think the good price and cheaper for Seconde hand vintage condition is over
> 
> Many website speak about the return to Jackie Bag.
> 
> Last weeks for buy a vintage one for the low price.



I just nabbed a medium brown leather Jackie with the new lock (same as the 2020 runway) on the RealReal for $300. 

It has some light scratches to the leather but I needed to buy leather cream anyway for my Jimmy Choo motorcycle boots that endured a beating this winter. 

I can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## CharlyParis

Today an other Jackie :

Monogram chocolate vintage by Tom Ford


----------



## OneMoreDay

Resee at Gucci Hub. Credit to Martina D'Amelio.


----------



## Suzil

So excited for this!! When does the AW season usually get released ?


----------



## CharlyParis

Suzil said:


> So excited for this!! When does the AW season usually get released ?



In my store (Paris) the manager tell me in April but in internet web magazine is write launch for June so I'm not sure


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Lovely looking bag, very like a Hermes Trim, is it not? Which I have been failing to get hold of, this one might well fit the bill instead!


----------



## Kitsune711

Omg. I just got a new bag yesterday but I need this now. Any prices on the Jackie small? I need that Lavender or blue. God's.


----------



## CharlyParis

Diamondbirdie said:


> Lovely looking bag, very like a Hermes Trim, is it not? Which I have been failing to get hold of, this one might well fit the bill instead!


Yes very similar to the Hermes trim


----------



## CharlyParis

Kitsune711 said:


> Omg. I just got a new bag yesterday but I need this now. Any prices on the Jackie small? I need that Lavender or blue. God's.



No price for the moment but I think small for 1200/1300€ and big 1600/1700


----------



## CharlyParis

Today with mini Jackie Pink ⭐


----------



## Suzil

CharlyParis said:


> In my store (Paris) the manager tell me in April but in internet web magazine is write launch for June so I'm not sure


Thank you! Will keep an eye out!


----------



## Gimmethebag

It came yesterday! The hardware looks fantastic but the smooth leather can use a little love. I’m up for the challenge. 

The color is a between shade of brown and olive green. I would describe it more like a dark khaki color.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I’m not a fabric interior kind of person, but it is nice how lightweight the bag is. I also have the crossbody extended flat strap that goes with it, so I can wear it on dog walks.


----------



## pursecrzy

My Jackie


----------



## Spongebaby

Does anyone know if the re-issued Jackies have zipper at the top of just the clasp closure? I'm sooo interested in these, especially the yellow color!


----------



## snibor

Spongebaby said:


> Does anyone know if the re-issued Jackies have zipper at the top of just the clasp closure? I'm sooo interested in these, especially the yellow color!


I don’t know for sure but it looks like just closure to me.  I have an old gg canvas hobo with just the closure and it was a fabulous bag I used to death.   I normally like zippers but this bag was an exception.  Totally loving these new Jackie’s in all the colors!


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## Spongebaby

snibor said:


> I don’t know for sure but it looks like just closure to me.  I have an old gg canvas hobo with just the closure and it was a fabulous bag I used to death.   I normally like zippers but this bag was an exception.  Totally loving these new Jackie’s in all the colors!



Thanks for the reply, very helpful. I’m really tempted to get it in the yellowy/buttery color - for some reason it reminds me of the seventies!

I’m also planning to get the marmont flap in the emerald green. I’ll probably get this one first and then the jackie


----------



## EdnaMode

OneMoreDay said:


> Details via Vogue.
> View attachment 4670453
> View attachment 4670456
> View attachment 4670458
> View attachment 4670459
> View attachment 4670460
> View attachment 4670461
> View attachment 4670462
> View attachment 4670465
> View attachment 4670466
> View attachment 4670467
> View attachment 4670468


These colors are A-mazing!!!


----------



## jill39

These bags are stunning!  Thank you all for posting the info!


----------



## Ryan

This place is dangerous - I just bought a brown leather Jackie crossbody on The Real Real for $245. Will share pics when I get it!


----------



## snibor

Ryan said:


> This place is dangerous - I just bought a brown leather Jackie crossbody on The Real Real for $245. Will share pics when I get it!


Excellent call. The prices of pre-lived Jackie’s will likely go up.  That’s what happened with Dior’s old saddle bags.  Shortly before they launched out the “new” saddle I had the opportunity to buy a pre-loved saddle for $199 (no one wanted it. It wasn’t “in”). Now prices are sky high.


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> Excellent call. The prices of pre-lived Jackie’s will likely go up.  That’s what happened with Dior’s old saddle bags.  Shortly before they launched out the “new” saddle I had the opportunity to buy a pre-loved saddle for $199 (no one wanted it. It wasn’t “in”). Now prices are sky high.


That's assuming the new Jackie will be as popular as the Saddle. Dior's Saddle campaign was heavily funded and coordinated with social media influencers. The Saddle was also given a new chic look with a cross-body strap. The Jackie has a cross-body version with a very long strap, but it's not the same as the sold-separately straps that Dior has sold like hot cakes. If Gucci repeats the marketing blitz that the Saddle had, they may not see the same success given the current economic climate with COVID-19. All this may affect the resale prices of Jackie bags.


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> That's assuming the new Jackie will be as popular as the Saddle. Dior's Saddle campaign was heavily funded and coordinated with social media influencers. The Saddle was also given a new chic look with a cross-body strap. The Jackie has a cross-body version with a very long strap, but it's not the same as the sold-separately straps that Dior has sold like hot cakes. If Gucci repeats the marketing blitz that the Saddle had, they may not see the same success given the current economic climate with COVID-19. All this may affect the resale prices of Jackie bags.


True.  And I hadn’t thought about COVID-19.   I just love these new Jackie bags.  And I could kick myself for not buying that preloved saddle.  Lol


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> True.  And I hadn’t thought about COVID-19.   I just love these new Jackie bags.  And I could kick myself for not buying that preloved saddle.  Lol


I sold a Saddle years ago on Ebay for $100. It was a black nylon Saddle in perfect condition. Not a single scratch on the hardware. I wish I kept it. I could have used it with one of the new straps. Sigh...


----------



## Incalifornia7

pursecrzy said:


> My Jackie
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677921


I love your Jackie. Such a beauty.


----------



## pursecrzy

Incalifornia7 said:


> I love your Jackie. Such a beauty.



Thanks!


----------



## EdnaMode

averagejoe said:


> I sold a Saddle years ago on Ebay for $100. It was a black nylon Saddle in perfect condition. Not a single scratch on the hardware. I wish I kept it. I could have used it with one of the new straps. Sigh...


Don't feel bad, we all have one of those.   I sold my Fendi baguette also on eBay for change, it has like brand new. Luckily I kept my Jackie.


----------



## Ryan

Voila! Quick photo of my “new” Jackie bag in olive green leather (sooo soft!). $245 from The Real Real.


----------



## crescent

I'm glad I still have mine from 2004. I believe this particular style is called Nailhead Jackie O. The straps are different from the reissue.


----------



## papertiger

I gifted my mid -00s original fabric Jackie to my niece but I still have a an olive and web-stripe Bouvier I bought pre-loved from a friend quite a few years ago now.


----------



## papertiger

CharlyParis said:


> In my store (Paris) the manager tell me in April but in internet web magazine is write launch for June so I'm not sure



More usually June, even July. This year - who knows???


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## papertiger

Diamondbirdie said:


> Lovely looking bag, very like a Hermes Trim, is it not? Which I have been failing to get hold of, this one might well fit the bill instead!



 

Bouvier is more like the Trim i

Jackie is more like the Trim ii

Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis carried both Gucci and Hermes 

No coincidence Hermes is bringing back the Trim as Gucci is reissuing the Jackie


----------



## papertiger

BTW, I didn't gift the Jackie because I didn't dislike the bag in anyway (apart from issues with the fabric) I really liked it, but I feel much happier with the shape and size of the Bouvier.

I'm noticing quite a few Bardots and Bouviers going up in price along with the Jackie. SO, if you want the AW collection vibe, please make sure YOU know one from another and don't get caught out. .


----------



## jp23

Yes! I’m excited about this thread! I snagged this one for a steal before the new ones came out. Here is my Rodney snuggling it! He likes to shove his face in the handle


----------



## papertiger

jp23 said:


> Yes! I’m excited about this thread! I snagged this one for a steal before the new ones came out. Here is my Rodney snuggling it! He likes to shove his face in the handle
> View attachment 4697270
> View attachment 4697271



2006 Bouvier


----------



## Gimmethebag

Ryan said:


> Voila! Quick photo of my “new” Jackie bag in olive green leather (sooo soft!). $245 from The Real Real.


Bag twins!


----------



## iqaganda

OMG! I don’t know why but the Jackie is staying me up every night... I need one too!


----------



## ck2802

I love the black crossbody.  I have a Jackie from 2009 & I’ve just pulled it back out of the closet today to start using again.


----------



## CharlyParis

New Jackie in my Vintage Jackie familly

Big Jackie in beige suede Tom Ford locker (1990)


----------



## CharlyParis

papertiger said:


> More usually June, even July. This year - who knows???



Sorry I'm no connect this last week with the CoviD19 

Now I'm not sure about the launch with the pandemic episode...


----------



## iqaganda

I have my contribution to the Jackies! Finally found it in canvas and one in leather... the beige is the jackie that I was looking for..


----------



## CharlyParis

iqaganda said:


> I have my contribution to the Jackies! Finally found it in canvas and one in leather... the beige is the jackie that I was looking for..
> 
> Love the orange Jackie ♥️
> 
> View attachment 4735972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735973


----------



## Kikiash

CharlyParis said:


> New Jackie in my Vintage Jackie familly
> 
> Big Jackie in beige suede Tom Ford locker (1990)


I AM OBSESSED. I started collecting my vintages last year thinking "well everything is in fashion now and it's all cyclical the Jackie has to come back".


----------



## CharlyParis

Kikiash said:


> I AM OBSESSED. I started collecting my vintages last year thinking "well everything is in fashion now and it's all cyclical the Jackie has to come back".



Me too imI really obsessed with vintage Gucci bag by Tom Ford


----------



## topglamchic

PT, it is quite difficult for me to tell the difference between the Jackie, Bardot, and Bouvier... curious if you can explain.


----------



## CharlyParis

topglamchic said:


> PT, it is quite difficult for me to tell the difference between the Jackie, Bardot, and Bouvier... curious if you can explain.



There are actually 2 bags named after Jackie/Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis. At first glance they look similar but they are actually 2 different bag models.

1. The Bouvier, or G1097 was created in 1958 and is a flattish shoulder bag with a snap-hook lock closure

and

2. The Jackie, or G1244 created in 1961 with a wider leather base and a piston lock

There were other modifications to these basic models above featuring slightly different locks etc over the years.

Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis carried both models of the bag in many variations

Many Hermes lovers confuse Jackie O's bags with the Hermes Trim (just discontinued). She may have owned Trims which look similar to the Jackie but she certainly carried her namesake bags that became part of her everyday chic style.



Tom Ford re-launched the Jackie in 1999 but there have also been Bouviers during mid-2000s.

Frida Giannini brought out the softer New Jackie with a detachable longer shoulder strap and tassels in 2009 in 2 sizes, the Large version is now a little smaller than the massive Large version of '09

The original version of the Jackie was launched again AW '11 with a single adjustable strap but only Med size


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## CharlyParis

For the Bardot he is more square and structured that personellement Jackie I too much do not love him


----------



## topglamchic

CharlyParis said:


> There are actually 2 bags named after Jackie/Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis. At first glance they look similar but they are actually 2 different bag models.
> 
> 
> 1. The Bouvier, or G1097 was created in 1958 and is a flattish shoulder bag with a snap-hook lock closure
> 
> and
> 
> 2. The Jackie, or G1244 created in 1961 with a wider leather base and a piston lock
> 
> There were other modifications to these basic models above featuring slightly different locks etc over the years.
> 
> Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis carried both models of the bag in many variations
> 
> Many Hermes lovers confuse Jackie O's bags with the Hermes Trim (just discontinued). She may have owned Trims which look similar to the Jackie but she certainly carried her namesake bags that became part of her everyday chic style.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford re-launched the Jackie in 1999 but there have also been Bouviers during mid-2000s.
> 
> Frida Giannini brought out the softer New Jackie with a detachable longer shoulder strap and tassels in 2009 in 2 sizes, the Large version is now a little smaller than the massive Large version of '09
> 
> The original version of the Jackie was launched again AW '11 with a single adjustable strap but only Med size





Thank you very much CharlyParis!


----------



## Kikiash

CharlyParis said:


> There are actually 2 bags named after Jackie/Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis. At first glance they look similar but they are actually 2 different bag models.
> 
> 1. The Bouvier, or G1097 was created in 1958 and is a flattish shoulder bag with a snap-hook lock closure
> 
> and
> 
> 2. The Jackie, or G1244 created in 1961 with a wider leather base and a piston lock
> 
> There were other modifications to these basic models above featuring slightly different locks etc over the years.
> 
> Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis carried both models of the bag in many variations
> 
> Many Hermes lovers confuse Jackie O's bags with the Hermes Trim (just discontinued). She may have owned Trims which look similar to the Jackie but she certainly carried her namesake bags that became part of her everyday chic style.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford re-launched the Jackie in 1999 but there have also been Bouviers during mid-2000s.
> 
> Frida Giannini brought out the softer New Jackie with a detachable longer shoulder strap and tassels in 2009 in 2 sizes, the Large version is now a little smaller than the massive Large version of '09
> 
> The original version of the Jackie was launched again AW '11 with a single adjustable strap but only Med size



Oh wow! I don't know anything about Hermes, so I too thought the bag in this picture was either a Jackie or Bouvier. Thanks for that knowledge! Love all three of them. 




Would you consider the Bouvier a "hobo" style?


----------



## CharlyParis

Kikiash said:


> Oh wow! I don't know anything about Hermes, so I too thought the bag in this picture was either a Jackie or Bouvier. Thanks for that knowledge! Love all three of them.
> 
> View attachment 4758449
> 
> 
> Would you consider the Bouvier a "hobo" style?



This picture is Hermes Trim


----------



## mixlv

Does anyone have prices for the small and the mini in USA dollars?  Any ETA?


----------



## shopaholicious

Finally the GG canvas edition of Jackie 1961 will be available on July 22nd for customers with online account.





						Jackie 1961 Women's Collection | Jackie Handbags | GUCCI® US
					

Discover the Jackie 1961 Women's Collection at GUCCI.com. Shop Jackie Bags in Different Colours. Enjoy Free Shipping and Complimentary Gift Wrapping.




					www.gucci.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Members Only preview from July 22.


----------



## melisande

Is anybody buying this?


----------



## papertiger

I already have a Bouvier and at least 35 other Gucci bags so probably not. 

Don't forget it's Gucci's centenary year next year


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> Members Only preview from July 22.
> View attachment 4790062
> View attachment 4790064
> View attachment 4790065
> View attachment 4790067
> View attachment 4790069
> View attachment 4790070



Thanks so much for starting the thread, classic, timeless bag


----------



## mixlv

Does anyone have price info yet?


----------



## melisande

papertiger said:


> I already have a Bouvier and at least 35 other Gucci bags so probably not.
> 
> Don't forget it's Gucci's centenary year next year


Yes, I see. Probably not indeed


----------



## argcdg

I had planned to....but then Hermes brought back the Trim at the same time. So I snapped up a Trim; thinking about getting a Jackie in a different color just for fun.  Any thoughts on the comparison between the two? The new Trim is sort of a hybrid of the two Jackie styles - it has an adjustable strap that can be a long shoulder carry or a short crossbody.


----------



## shopaholicious

$1750 for GG canvas


----------



## Gimmethebag

argcdg said:


> I had planned to....but then Hermes brought back the Trim at the same time. So I snapped up a Trim; thinking about getting a Jackie in a different color just for fun.  Any thoughts on the comparison between the two? The new Trim is sort of a hybrid of the two Jackie styles - it has an adjustable strap that can be a long shoulder carry or a short crossbody.



My Jackie has an extender accessory that lengthens the bag to crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## CharlyParis

I see the price in euro is 1600€ wait for confirmation


----------



## CharlyParis

there is already a subject given well since February about this bag : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jackie-bag-is-back-for-aw20.1024086/


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jackie in various prints, materials, and sizes from the Epilogue Collection.


----------



## OneMoreDay

CharlyParis said:


> there is already a subject given well since February about this bag : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jackie-bag-is-back-for-aw20.1024086/


Ah, I'd forgotten about it.  Haven't been back to tpf in months and I haven't posted on the Gucci sub since that time. Maybe the two threads can be merged?


----------



## snibor

OneMoreDay said:


> Jackie in various prints, materials, and sizes from the Epilogue Collection.
> View attachment 4791848
> View attachment 4791849
> View attachment 4791851
> View attachment 4791855
> View attachment 4791856


These are spectacular!


----------



## mixlv

I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I have one from several years ago that I love. 

I really like the smaller version that's in the new collection. 

I may have to order one next week.


----------



## shopaholicious

Are there two sizes or three sizes for the new Jackie?  Any info on the color options for the leather one?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I think I found a Gucci nearby that is still open...I may have to make a road trip next weekend!


----------



## EdnaMode

Jackie 1961 available on US site. $1750 for canvas and $1990 for leather. There is also a crossbody strap that comes with. I think the price is quite reasonable! What do you all think?


----------



## papertiger

Coming in larger sizes eventually too


----------



## papertiger

I hope no-one minds, but since the Jackie (1961) is back for a while and not just this year, I've merged both new threads on this new reissue together otherwise we are bound to lose one.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jackie in the small size up now. The canvas version isn't up on the UK site yet. is up on the UK site as well. Typing 'Jackie' in the search bar won't yield all the bags in the results. You'd have to filter under the Jackie line in the general bag category.



Edit: Lilac and Pink are on the International site.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really loving the look of the small Jackie worn crossbody/sling with the shoulder strap length properly adjusted (rather than fully extended as shown on the runway). Falls nicely on the hip.


----------



## OneMoreDay

EdnaMode said:


> Jackie 1961 available on US site. $1750 for canvas and $1990 for leather. There is also a crossbody strap that comes with. I think the price is quite reasonable! What do you all think?


I think it's a good price for a bag that comes with an additional crossbody strap, in addition to being a handheld & shoulder bag.


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love it!


----------



## mixlv

I'm curious what colors everyone is liking and if you prefer in all leather or canvas.  I think this small hobo size and style is really great!


----------



## snibor

mixlv said:


> I'm curious what colors everyone is liking and if you prefer in all leather or canvas.  I think this small hobo size and style is really great!


I like the small too and seriously every single color, the python, and the canvas.  If I won the lottery I might buy them all.  Lol.


----------



## argcdg

I really like it.  I preordered the python.  I’d intended to buy the black, but then the python was calling my name. I thought the pricing was very reasonable given that the Hermès Trim is over $5k!


----------



## Taimi

I love the lilac one, or the pink. The lilac would be my first choice.


----------



## Spongebaby

I’m really liking the white one, will probably buy it in a couple of months - need to think about it for a bit


----------



## EdnaMode

I really like the canvas, black and the lilac in that order. The canvas is so close to what I already have so I don't know. The additional strap is such a great option. Initially I thought they were just different versions and come to find out the strap is included is such a nice surprise!


----------



## ZuriCoquette

I bought one in I think 2002. It was not that expensive back then. Either gbp 350/450. At the same time a Birkin was around GBP 2000. I threw mine out about ten years ago when we moved as it was soft beige patent and the leather started to slightly separate. Am kicking myself now....  It was a lovely bag but better for summer as it got a bit tiresome squidged over puffy coats. Def more practical than the Fendi croissant or Louis Vuitton denim which came out at the same time. Never used them, sold them both fairly quickly which shows that Classic is much better value for money in that it really went with a lot more outfits. Feeling nostalgic now....


----------



## papertiger

Taimi said:


> I love the lilac one, or the pink. The lilac would be my first choice.



It's a very unusual colour for a bag, so pretty.


----------



## papertiger

Spongebaby said:


> I’m really liking the white one, will probably buy it in a couple of months - need to think about it for a bit



The bright neutral  good choice. 

If I was thinking about one (STOP ME!!!) I am surprisingly drawn to the red - like moth to a flame  .

I shouldn't though, I had a small Jackie in 2005 (canvas) and I ended-up giving it to my niece. I love this version has the original convertible strap (mine did not) it just makes it so much more versatile.


----------



## Spongebaby

papertiger said:


> The bright neutral  good choice.
> 
> If I was thinking about one (STOP ME!!!) I am surprisingly drawn to the red - like moth to a flame  .
> 
> I shouldn't though, I had a small Jackie in 2005 (canvas) and I ended-up giving it to my niece. I love this version has the original convertible strap (mine did not) it just makes it so much more versatile.



Ohhh, the red is actually my second choice! I really am tempted but I need to buy another bag on my wishlist first - otherwise I will regret it because I have put if off several times now lol!!!

It is very convenient with the long strap although I would carry it with the short/handheld strap on the shoulder...


----------



## rosewang924

I love this bag, I bought mine, about 8 years ago with the extra strap to make it a crossbody.  It is my go to bag so easy to use.  I am always using this one or soho disco.


----------



## mixlv

I'm trying so hard to resist the canvas version of this bag.  Someone rein me in. LOL


----------



## snibor

mixlv said:


> I'm trying so hard to resist the canvas version of this bag.  Someone rein me in. LOL


I just luv it!!!  (Sorry)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the blue--but will probably go for black


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## papertiger

shopaholicious said:


> $1750 for GG canvas



£1420 UK (BPS) for all-leather version of the small

£2210 in python ( @topglamchic are you there  ?) for the same size

I don't have the UK price for the canvas yet (sorry)


----------



## papertiger

argcdg said:


> I really like it.  I preordered the python.  I’d intended to buy the black, but then the python was calling my name. I thought the pricing was very reasonable given that the Hermès Trim is over $5k!


----------



## Safyra

I love the pink and lilac one. Will it also be available on the US site later?


----------



## mixlv

Well I caved this morning and bought the canvas one.  I’m a bit nervous though because I haven’t seen it in person so not sure I’ll keep it.


----------



## papertiger

Safyra said:


> I love the pink and lilac one. Will it also be available on the US site later?



I'm sure 

There were only a handful of colours on the preview for Europe too.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> £1420 UK (BPS) for all-leather version of the small
> 
> £2210 in python ( @topglamchic are you there  ?) for the same size
> 
> I don't have the UK price for the canvas yet (sorry)



Canvas £1240


----------



## jill39

mixlv said:


> Well I caved this morning and bought the canvas one.  I’m a bit nervous though because I haven’t seen it in person so not sure I’ll keep it.



I am thinking of getting it as well! I totally get it!


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> £1420 UK (BPS) for all-leather version of the small
> 
> £2210 in python ( @topglamchic are you there  ?) for the same size
> 
> I don't have the UK price for the canvas yet (sorry)



I sure am here!!!  Python!


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Red one's sold out on the UK site.


----------



## snibor

mixlv said:


> Well I caved this morning and bought the canvas one.  I’m a bit nervous though because I haven’t seen it in person so not sure I’ll keep it.


Yeah! I think it’s a beauty!


----------



## mixlv

Well I got the Jackie 1961 bag today and I absolutely LOVE it.  I did an unboxing video but I am sort of all over the place in it and then I did an WIMB bag that is more useful because I am calmer and show you more details about the bag - what fits inside and how the optional crossbody strap works.  You guys this bag is ADORABLE!  Let me know if you have any questions and congratulations to those of you who have purchased this little cutie already.  Mine arrived in only one business day.  Gucci is fast.

Edited:


----------



## OneMoreDay

mixlv said:


> Well I got the Jackie 1961 bag today and I absolutely LOVE it.  I did an unboxing video but I am sort of all over the place in it and then I did an WIMB bag that is more useful because I am calmer and show you more details about the bag - what fits inside and how the optional crossbody strap works.  You guys this bag is ADORABLE!  Let me know if you have any questions and congratulations to those of you who have purchased this little cutie already.  Mine arrived in only one business day.  Gucci is fast.


Gorgeous! Love the Jackie 'O' inspired dress. And the bag isn't bad either. 

But seriously, I need the Jackie now.  It's always been such a classic and as outrageously over-the-top Michele's work for Gucci can be, I much prefer their current bag releases over my usual LV. Nothing about the Jackie's design feels superfluous in any way, even in the reissue version. The horsebit lock really makes the bag, almost like a jewel. And I love, love, _love_ how it looks with the long strap. The small's a pretty good size for what it can fit, especially given the current situation where I only go out for necessities and don't need to lug everything and the kitchen sink. Couldn't stop smiling watching the unboxing and the WIMB.  Enjoy the Jackie in good health, Wendy!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

mixlv said:


> Well I got the Jackie 1961 bag today and I absolutely LOVE it.  I did an unboxing video but I am sort of all over the place in it and then I did an WIMB bag that is more useful because I am calmer and show you more details about the bag - what fits inside and how the optional crossbody strap works.  You guys this bag is ADORABLE!  Let me know if you have any questions and congratulations to those of you who have purchased this little cutie already.  Mine arrived in only one business day.  Gucci is fast.



Congrats! I watched your video--super cute! Would you mind posting a photo wearing the bag crossbody? TIA!


----------



## Summer_J

mixlv said:


> Well I got the Jackie 1961 bag today and I absolutely LOVE it.  I did an unboxing video but I am sort of all over the place in it and then I did an WIMB bag that is more useful because I am calmer and show you more details about the bag - what fits inside and how the optional crossbody strap works.  You guys this bag is ADORABLE!  Let me know if you have any questions and congratulations to those of you who have purchased this little cutie already.  Mine arrived in only one business day.  Gucci is fast.


Great video and now I want the bag after watching the video. What is the canvas on this bag? Is it the new stiff supreme or classic cotton?

Please show wimb soon!


----------



## jill39

mixlv said:


> Well I got the Jackie 1961 bag today and I absolutely LOVE it.  I did an unboxing video but I am sort of all over the place in it and then I did an WIMB bag that is more useful because I am calmer and show you more details about the bag - what fits inside and how the optional crossbody strap works.  You guys this bag is ADORABLE!  Let me know if you have any questions and congratulations to those of you who have purchased this little cutie already.  Mine arrived in only one business day.  Gucci is fast.



Great video!  Such a pretty bag!  I like how you have two options on how to wear it. This is such classic that you will never tire of.  I am so glad that Gucci brought this bag back!  Enjoy it and Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## mixlv

Thanks everyone! I'm not sure what kind of canvas it is because I don't know the difference between the supreme or classic cotton - sorry!!  I just don't know enough about the two. 

I can do a photo tomorrow wearing the bag.   I might not put makeup on tomorrow so I'll do it from the neck down probably - get the important things in the pic.  

I did a WIMB video and an unboxing video tonight.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I tried to calm myself down so I could give you all the information you are looking for.  I got myself pretty excited. 

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## OneMoreDay

mixlv said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm not sure what kind of canvas it is because I don't know the difference between the supreme or classic cotton - sorry!!  I just don't know enough about the two.
> 
> I can do a photo tomorrow wearing the bag.   I might not put makeup on tomorrow so I'll do it from the neck down probably - get the important things in the pic.
> 
> I did a WIMB video and an unboxing video tonight.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I tried to calm myself down so I could give you all the information you are looking for.  I got myself pretty excited.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.


Your excitement was infectious. Really happy for you.


----------



## MooMooVT

mixlv said:


> Well I got the Jackie 1961 bag today and I absolutely LOVE it.  I did an unboxing video but I am sort of all over the place in it and then I did an WIMB bag that is more useful because I am calmer and show you more details about the bag - what fits inside and how the optional crossbody strap works.  You guys this bag is ADORABLE!  Let me know if you have any questions and congratulations to those of you who have purchased this little cutie already.  Mine arrived in only one business day.  Gucci is fast.
> 
> Edited:


Oh wow! I love the Jackie bag but now I'm loving the monogram canvas version!! Great video. So enabling


----------



## mixlv

Jackie Update!
I used the bag all weekend.  Yesterday I used it without the crossbody strap, just tucked it under my arm.  It was very comfortable.  Today I used the crossbody strap and liked the ease of wearing it that way too.  I like the size of this smaller one because unlike a larger hobo style my stuff doesn't move and I can organize it.  It also fits a lot more than I thought it would and fits all of my essentials.  I really am very happy I got it and can see myself adding another one down the line in all leather.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Love this brown suede with the Gucci Web from the Epilogue collection.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Preview of an upcoming piece Purseblog did on the Jackie.


----------



## argcdg

The medium size is up on the website - I cannot wait to get that one.  It’s so practical and roomy!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Great bag, holds a lot, so good!


----------



## papertiger

argcdg said:


> The medium size is up on the website - I cannot wait to get that one.  It’s so practical and roomy!



On which one?


----------



## papertiger

Ot's OK, I found it US site (please remember we're not all in the same country  ) 

Size in Imperial for this version Med 1961:

Medium size: 14.4"W x 9.6"H x 1.8"D


----------



## Jaxholt15

I love the vibrant colors that they are offering in the Jackie.  This is such a great bag.  The long strap that comes with the bag makes it so useful As a crossbody.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Mini Jackie is now up as well. I keep gritting my teeth at how cute it looks.   






Edit: There's a D-ring with chain attached inside.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Size comparison between the Medium, Small, and Mini.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mini Editorial.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Some quick work I did on Paint. Mod shot comparisons between the Mini, Small, and Medium.


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## Julia1770

I got this beauty in small size in off white colour. Multipurpose, comfortable, goes with everything, enough space for my essentials. Love it


----------



## papertiger

Julia1770 said:


> I got this beauty in small size in off white colour. Multipurpose, comfortable, goes with everything, enough space for my essentials. Love it
> 
> View attachment 4827788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827790



Congratulations! 

Don't forget to join the Jackie Club too, she needs to meet all her ancestors and family


----------



## argcdg

OneMoreDay said:


> Some quick work I did on Paint. Mod shot comparisons between the Mini, Small, and Medium.
> 
> What do you guys think about the medium?  It looks very useful — but does it also look a little matronly?


----------



## Jaxholt15

Julia1770 said:


> I got this beauty in small size in off white colour. Multipurpose, comfortable, goes with everything, enough space for my essentials. Love it
> 
> View attachment 4827788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827790


So pretty!!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

I saw the Jackie bag in all three sizes last night. The mini is MIN-NI! Super small. Adorable. The Small size is awesome and the Medium size is amazing as well. I'm somewhat torn between the Small and Medium - though I'll probably go Small. I also really love the canvas version and Gucci canvas doesn't always do it for me. If you haven't seen the Jackie IRL, I highly recommend it. Personally I like the leather. I like the sheen and structure.


----------



## viclou67

MooMooVT said:


> I saw the Jackie bag in all three sizes last night. The mini is MIN-NI! Super small. Adorable. The Small size is awesome and the Medium size is amazing as well. I'm somewhat torn between the Small and Medium - though I'll probably go Small. I also really love the canvas version and Gucci canvas doesn't always do it for me. If you haven't seen the Jackie IRL, I highly recommend it. Personally I like the leather. I like the sheen and structure.



Lucky you! My store will not receive any until the end of September. I think I am doing the small and will probably go ahead and just order it online.


----------



## MooMooVT

viclou67 said:


> Lucky you! My store will not receive any until the end of September. I think I am doing the small and will probably go ahead and just order it online.


I can't imagine you will be disappointed! Post pics when you do get one!


----------



## rowy65

Julia1770 said:


> I got this beauty in small size in off white colour. Multipurpose, comfortable, goes with everything, enough space for my essentials. Love it
> 
> View attachment 4827788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827790


Absolutely love this!   Yes , post pics in the Jackie club.  I would love to see pics of the new Jackie’s next to the vintage ones for comparison


----------



## OneMoreDay

argcdg said:


> What do you guys think about the medium? It looks very useful — but does it also look a little matronly?


The Medium is a classic. I think the matronly feel is really down to the model's size and the styling. That said, of the three, the Small seems to be the most versatile, whereas the Medium, while useful in size, can be limited in terms of styling choices.


----------



## Foreverbags

Julia1770 said:


> I got this beauty in small size in off white colour. Multipurpose, comfortable, goes with everything, enough space for my essentials. Love it
> 
> View attachment 4827788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827790


Congratulations! 
Beautiful bag, would you kindly share the measurements and how long the strap is?
Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## argcdg

OneMoreDay said:


> The Medium is a classic. I think the matronly feel is really down to the model's size and the styling. That said, of the three, the Small seems to be the most versatile, whereas the Medium, while useful in size, can be limited in terms of styling choices



Very thoughtful reply; thanks.  For those who have the “small” - is it large enough for daily essentials like wallet (small), phone, keys,  mask, AirPods, hand sanitizer, and sunglasses?  That’s basically all I carry when I’m running out, which is what I think I would use this bag for.  Even the medium is not large enough to serve as a work bag.  But the new Hermes trim is *really* small - it barely fits the essentials without spilling over.


----------



## papertiger

argcdg said:


> Very thoughtful reply; thanks.  For those who have the “small” - is it large enough for daily essentials like wallet (small), phone, keys,  mask, AirPods, hand sanitizer, and sunglasses?  That’s basically all I carry when I’m running out, which is what I think I would use this bag for.  Even the medium is not large enough to serve as a work bag.  But the new Hermes trim is *really* small - it barely fits the essentials without spilling over.



I had a small Jackie before. I gave it to my niece as I found it too small for me. But that was a shoulder bag only with no way to make it a cross-body. 

I wear a crossbody every day now, as an extra bag. In that capacity the Small would be fine. The strap makes a huge difference.


----------



## MooMooVT

OneMoreDay said:


> The Medium is a classic. I think the matronly feel is really down to the model's size and the styling. That said, of the three, the Small seems to be the most versatile, whereas the Medium, while useful in size, can be limited in terms of styling choices.
> View attachment 4830022
> 
> View attachment 4830020
> 
> View attachment 4830021


I saw all three sizes in person on Monday and I agree that generally the small is the most versatile and classic size. I can see where some may prefer the larger Medium - but Small will definitely be a staple in anyone's collection. The mini is a novelty/trendy size, IMO. It's only practical on limited occasions and doesn't seem even remotely practical for my over 50yo self. I have plenty of mini bags - but the Jackie is next-level mini, IMO. (But adorable none-the-less. I see the appeal, but not for me)


----------



## argcdg

MooMooVT said:


> I saw all three sizes in person on Monday and I agree that generally the small is the most versatile and classic size. I can see where some may prefer the larger Medium - but Small will definitely be a staple in anyone's collection. The mini is a novelty/trendy size, IMO. It's only practical on limited occasions and doesn't seem even remotely practical for my over 50yo self. I have plenty of mini bags - but the Jackie is next-level mini, IMO. (But adorable none-the-less. I see the appeal, but not for me)


Agree with this. My small arrived and I think it is perfect. Holds everything I need and it’s very lightweight. I could see adding a medium in one of the fall colors down the line - but there is something very nice about a lightweight crossbody.


----------



## MooMooVT

argcdg said:


> Agree with this. My small arrived and I think it is perfect. Holds everything I need and it’s very lightweight. I could see adding a medium in one of the fall colors down the line - but there is something very nice about a lightweight crossbody.


Oh! What color did you get? Post mod shots when you get a chance!


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## Safyra

Does anyone know if the Gucci website will get the light purple in the small size? I only see the mini. I don’t have a store near me.


----------



## papertiger

Safyra said:


> Does anyone know if the Gucci website will get the light purple in the small size? I only see the mini. I don’t have a store near me.



You could try asking the online client advisor? 

I think everything is late reAW. Stuff is usually up by mid-August. Italy was very strictly under lockdown for months and there are delays on everything (not just at Gucci).


----------



## papertiger

Saw the various sizes of Jackies IRL at the weekend. 

My thoughts are the minis are really cute and can do double duty as a cross-body pouch for days and the cutest little dolly bag for evenings. 

Small: Maybe too small as an only bag for me. Not sure about as shoulder but nice X-body. 

Med: Really nice bag. Hate microfibre. In the black the light microfibre is so visible. 

All fairly light weight if that's a consideration. 

Leather is not patent, it's polished calf. Fabulous to touch. Quite structured. 

Light pink is a warm bubblegum pink not a cool barbie. 

Light blue is not too light, like a soft turquoise 

Red is amazing. Neither pink leaning nor orange. Hermes have never had such a good red IMO. 

Python looks glazed (looked and felt like my BV) should be OK for often wearing. I think it had dark red leather lining, need to check on my phone for exact colour. 

Navy and lilac are coming. No crocs or lizards(?) yet. No Large either yet.

Proper yellow in a mini or small would be incredible but that's my fantasy. 

All the bags I saw had original gold hardware (not light-gold).


My favourites are the black (looks so good with the ghw). Red because it's a fabulous shade. And the python in. a lovely neutral colour and leather interior. 


I think there's a whole in-store event this week (can't make it). Not sure if that's only UK, not sure if that's only flagships


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Saw the various sizes of Jackies IRL at the weekend.
> 
> My thoughts are the minis are really cute and can do double duty as a cross-body pouch for days and the cutest little dolly bag for evenings.
> 
> Small: Maybe too small as an only bag for me. Not sure about as shoulder but nice X-body.
> 
> Med: Really nice bag. Hate microfibre. In the black the light microfibre is so visible.
> 
> All fairly light weight if that's a consideration.
> 
> Leather is not patent, it's polished calf. Fabulous to touch. Quite structured.
> 
> Light pink is a warm bubblegum pink not a cool barbie.
> 
> Light blue is not too light, like a soft turquoise
> 
> Red is amazing. Neither pink leaning nor orange. Hermes have never had such a good red IMO.
> 
> Python looks glazed (looked and felt like my BV) should be OK for often wearing. I think it had dark red leather lining, need to check on my phone for exact colour.
> 
> Navy and lilac are coming. No crocs or lizards(?) yet. No Large either yet.
> 
> Proper yellow in a mini or small would be incredible but that's my fantasy.
> 
> All the bags I saw had original gold hardware (not light-gold).
> 
> 
> My favourites are the black (looks so good with the ghw). Red because it's a fabulous shade. And the python in. a lovely neutral colour and leather interior.
> 
> 
> I think there's a whole in-store event this week (can't make it). Not sure if that's only UK, not sure if that's only flagships


Thank you for this. I have been unable to see in person but have been lusting over everyone else’s purchases and what’s on line. So many great choices.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

papertiger said:


> Saw the various sizes of Jackies IRL at the weekend.
> 
> My thoughts are the minis are really cute and can do double duty as a cross-body pouch for days and the cutest little dolly bag for evenings.
> 
> Small: Maybe too small as an only bag for me. Not sure about as shoulder but nice X-body.
> 
> Med: Really nice bag. Hate microfibre. In the black the light microfibre is so visible.
> 
> All fairly light weight if that's a consideration.
> 
> Leather is not patent, it's polished calf. Fabulous to touch. Quite structured.
> 
> Light pink is a warm bubblegum pink not a cool barbie.
> 
> Light blue is not too light, like a soft turquoise
> 
> Red is amazing. Neither pink leaning nor orange. Hermes have never had such a good red IMO.
> 
> Python looks glazed (looked and felt like my BV) should be OK for often wearing. I think it had dark red leather lining, need to check on my phone for exact colour.
> 
> Navy and lilac are coming. No crocs or lizards(?) yet. No Large either yet.
> 
> Proper yellow in a mini or small would be incredible but that's my fantasy.
> 
> All the bags I saw had original gold hardware (not light-gold).
> 
> 
> My favourites are the black (looks so good with the ghw). Red because it's a fabulous shade. And the python in. a lovely neutral colour and leather interior.
> 
> 
> I think there's a whole in-store event this week (can't make it). Not sure if that's only UK, not sure if that's only flagships



Thanks for the review! I am going to try to get to the mall this week to check out the mini Jackie. So cute!


----------



## archmart

MooMooVT said:


> I saw the Jackie bag in all three sizes last night. The mini is MIN-NI! Super small. Adorable. The Small size is awesome and the Medium size is amazing as well. I'm somewhat torn between the Small and Medium - though I'll probably go Small. I also really love the canvas version and Gucci canvas doesn't always do it for me. If you haven't seen the Jackie IRL, I highly recommend it. Personally I like the leather. I like the sheen and structure.


I was thinking the same with the mini, the small seems like a better size for the essentials.


----------



## papertiger

X-posted from the celebs thread and originally posted by @steph22

CB with 2020 black Jackie 1961 (looks like a Med) 

Useful to see it out and about


----------



## papertiger

...and another X-posted from her own thread on Celebs Forum 

She obviously likes it!!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

papertiger said:


> ...and another X-posted from her own thread on Celebs Forum
> 
> She obviously likes it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4843624


It is really helpful to see this bag on someone in the wild. I'm considering picking this bag up but still undecided.


----------



## Ruxby




----------



## M5_Traveler

Hi guys, I’m so excited about the new Jackie bag. My SA notified me that my Jackie is at Customs and will be delivered soon to the store.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Picked up my Jackie!


----------



## bunnylooloo

Hi! I’m just hopping onto the Jackie train with the new revival and picked up this beauty off eBay. I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about which version of the Jackie bag this is the approximate year? I’m thinking it’s the new Jackie from the 2009 revival? (P.S. I’m still waiting on authentication, but it was from a reputable seller so I have a pretty good feeling about it. That and the leather feels so buttery soft and great quality.) thanks in advance!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

papertiger said:


> Saw the various sizes of Jackies IRL at the weekend.
> 
> My thoughts are the minis are really cute and can do double duty as a cross-body pouch for days and the cutest little dolly bag for evenings.
> 
> Small: Maybe too small as an only bag for me. Not sure about as shoulder but nice X-body.
> 
> Med: Really nice bag. Hate microfibre. In the black the light microfibre is so visible.
> 
> All fairly light weight if that's a consideration.
> 
> Leather is not patent, it's polished calf. Fabulous to touch. Quite structured.
> 
> Light pink is a warm bubblegum pink not a cool barbie.
> 
> Light blue is not too light, like a soft turquoise
> 
> Red is amazing. Neither pink leaning nor orange. Hermes have never had such a good red IMO.
> 
> Python looks glazed (looked and felt like my BV) should be OK for often wearing. I think it had dark red leather lining, need to check on my phone for exact colour.
> 
> *Navy and lilac are coming. *No crocs or lizards(?) yet. No Large either yet.
> 
> Proper yellow in a mini or small would be incredible but that's my fantasy.
> 
> All the bags I saw had original gold hardware (not light-gold).
> 
> 
> My favourites are the black (looks so good with the ghw). Red because it's a fabulous shade. And the python in. a lovely neutral colour and leather interior.
> 
> 
> I think there's a whole in-store event this week (can't make it). Not sure if that's only UK, not sure if that's only flagships



Is there any date for the navy arrival? I love this bag but (I know, sounding like a brat) I can’t see myself making any of the other colours work with my predominantly denim/khaki/purplish/blue/green wardrobe!


----------



## papertiger

Diamondbirdie said:


> Is there any date for the navy arrival? I love this bag but (I know, sounding like a brat) I can’t see myself making any of the other colours work with my predominantly denim/khaki/purplish/blue/green wardrobe!



I'll keep my ears open for you


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## viclou67

I ended up with the small and loved it the few times I carried it. I was really surprised too see issues with the leather splitting after having it barely 2 weeks. This is happening in multiple areas. My local store sent in pictures to be assessed. I hope to hear something this week and will not be happy if they want to send it off for repairs instead of replacing it.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

papertiger said:


> I'll keep my ears open for you


Thank you, @papertiger


----------



## Love_N_Lune

viclou67 said:


> I ended up with the small and loved it the few times I carried it. I was really surprised too see issues with the leather splitting after having it barely 2 weeks. This is happening in multiple areas. My local store sent in pictures to be assessed. I hope to hear something this week and will not be happy if they want to send it off for repairs instead of replacing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860677


Yikes


----------



## papertiger

viclou67 said:


> I ended up with the small and loved it the few times I carried it. I was really surprised too see issues with the leather splitting after having it barely 2 weeks. This is happening in multiple areas. My local store sent in pictures to be assessed. I hope to hear something this week and will not be happy if they want to send it off for repairs instead of replacing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860677



So sorry  

I agree. Should be replaced


----------



## Trendmadame61

I ordered the medium Jackie Bag in red and hope to get it in mid-October. The price in Germany was 1600 euros.
Now it costs 1,800 euros ...


----------



## pretty_wommon

M5_Traveler said:


> Picked up my Jackie!
> 
> View attachment 4856624


Gorgeous! I am not even into exotic leather. But this is such an eyecatcher!


----------



## pretty_wommon

papertiger said:


> Saw the various sizes of Jackies IRL at the weekend.
> 
> My thoughts are the minis are really cute and can do double duty as a cross-body pouch for days and the cutest little dolly bag for evenings.
> 
> Small: Maybe too small as an only bag for me. Not sure about as shoulder but nice X-body.
> 
> Med: Really nice bag. Hate microfibre. In the black the light microfibre is so visible.
> 
> All fairly light weight if that's a consideration.
> 
> Leather is not patent, it's polished calf. Fabulous to touch. Quite structured.
> 
> Light pink is a warm bubblegum pink not a cool barbie.
> 
> Light blue is not too light, like a soft turquoise
> 
> Red is amazing. Neither pink leaning nor orange. Hermes have never had such a good red IMO.
> 
> Python looks glazed (looked and felt like my BV) should be OK for often wearing. I think it had dark red leather lining, need to check on my phone for exact colour.
> 
> Navy and lilac are coming. No crocs or lizards(?) yet. No Large either yet.
> 
> Proper yellow in a mini or small would be incredible but that's my fantasy.
> 
> All the bags I saw had original gold hardware (not light-gold).
> 
> 
> My favourites are the black (looks so good with the ghw). Red because it's a fabulous shade. And the python in. a lovely neutral colour and leather interior.
> 
> 
> I think there's a whole in-store event this week (can't make it). Not sure if that's only UK, not sure if that's only flagships


I just want to say that I agree with the red being such a perfect shade. Gucci, in general, is able to capture the red color nicely. Even in their marmont line. A mini yellow would be sooo nice. I hope a Gucci rep reads Purse Forum threads and would listen to this suggestion. Haha.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

papertiger said:


> There's a few here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...all-your-jumping-jackies-and-bouviers.902784/
> 
> Sorry you can't see mine in that thread so I'll repost here (Photobucket's fault). Mine is actually a Bouvier though. It's from 2006 (which sounds a very long time ago now) I actually bought it pre-loved from a stylish friend.
> 
> I _think_ the last Jackies were from Frida pre-fall 2014 (Soft Jackie). It was large and unlined but the leather was fantastic (Kate Moss starred in the commercials)
> 
> The last time the classic version of the Jackie was relaunched was AW12. .I bought 3 bags _that_ season so din't buy what would have been a fourth, a black nubuck Jackie with orange piping (leather lined) and convertible strap.
> 
> To simplify. The Jackie is the model with gusset launched in the early 1960s (as seen on AW catwalk posted by @snibor). The Bouvier is flatter (and came first, in the late-1950s). You can read about them more in the beginning of the vintage information thread



I have Navy soft Jackie.  I love them so much.  The feel of leather is so nice!


----------



## nycmamaofone

CharlyParis said:


> Somebody remember the price for the Jackie in 2000's ?


It was $600. No joke. I remember this very distinctly.


----------



## ismellsnow

Agreed! The one that says FAKE was just added to the list of next purchases.


----------



## snibor

Green on the US website!  Gorgeous.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Green on the US website!  Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919553



Isn't that stunning! 

I already have a green Jackie and I'm still star struck.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Isn't that stunning!
> 
> I already have a green Jackie and I'm still star struck.


Oh nice!  I just love the green.   Would love to see yours.  This is such a classic, beautiful style bag.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Navy is available now, though I’m not sure about the suede! Bit rainy for that where I live........


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## CharlyParis

New baby Jackie in my team ✓

Micro New Jackie (vintage) orange & mono 

I sell my medium beige Suede Jackie by Tom Ford for this new Babe.


----------



## monthli

Just got the new mini Jackie in the regular canvas!! So excited! Was considering the small size, but it looked a little too big on my frame/looked a little weird for my age group (early 20s), so I'm very happy with the mini! It's sooo cute and tiny! And it fits my phone, cardholder, and key pouch which is all I really carry.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Loving the new denim option!


----------



## kat99

Does anyone have the new full leather versions of these? I was wondering if they easily slip off the shoulder given the structured leather. Thank you!


----------



## Trendmadame61

The bag is very easy to carry over the shoulder, it is very light and does not slip over the shoulder.


----------



## kat99

Trendmadame61 said:


> The bag is very easy to carry over the shoulder, it is very light and does not slip over the shoulder.



Thank you so much!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does it help to have the bag filled to be heavier to stay on the shoulder, I’m petite and my new size small seems to slip off easily - but it’s mostly empty…


----------



## Trendmadame61

I have the Jackie in small, it doesn't slip off my shoulder, but I usually wear it crossbody.


----------



## lowkeyluxury14

NYERINLONDON said:


> Does it help to have the bag filled to be heavier to stay on the shoulder, I’m petite and my new size small seems to slip off easily - but it’s mostly empty…


I've also had this issue to! I love the bag, but using it only as a hand carry isn't the most practical for me


----------



## lolaluvsu

For those who own a full leather Jackie, how has the leather aged? How broken in does it get?


----------



## Gk228

I have the same question regarding the leather Jackie; does it maintain its structure well? 
Im debating between getting a small Jackie in black or a Ysl Le maillon crossbody. I’m just unsure about the Jackie because it doesn’t close. I guess I just want to know how secure it is? If things tend to fall out or if it feels like a relatively safe bag to carry while travelling/ on public transport?


----------



## Tyler_JP

My cousin was carrying a Jackie to our recent Thanksgiving gathering that I really loved - I was hoping you all might be able to help me place it. It was the classic Jackie shape with the over-the-shoulder strap, but also had a longer strap attached. What really caught my eye was a plated luggage tag-type embellishment with “G. Gucci” embossed on it.

Are you familiar with this type of Jackie?


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> My cousin was carrying a Jackie to our recent Thanksgiving gathering that I really loved - I was hoping you all might be able to help me place it. It was the classic Jackie shape with the over-the-shoulder strap, but also had a longer strap attached. What really caught my eye was a plated luggage tag-type embellishment with “G. Gucci” embossed on it.
> 
> Are you familiar with this type of Jackie?



Sounds like it could be a Jackie from AW11 (90 years collection)


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> My cousin was carrying a Jackie to our recent Thanksgiving gathering that I really loved - I was hoping you all might be able to help me place it. It was the classic Jackie shape with the over-the-shoulder strap, but also had a longer strap attached. What really caught my eye was a plated luggage tag-type embellishment with “G. Gucci” embossed on it.
> 
> Are you familiar with this type of Jackie?



I found you some pics. 

It was called the 1921 Collection Jackie (2011, 90th Anniversary). Love this version


----------



## Tyler_JP

@papertiger - Yes, that's it exactly! Thank you so much for the information and the pictures. She had styled it so perfectly, too. She has such a timeless sense of style - very Carolyn Bessette-esque.


----------



## papertiger

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)

Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line

late 1958 - Bouvier first made

early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made

1970s both variations available

late-90s mini Jackies (not as small as 2020's mini)

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations

Late-00s (2008?) New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap

2014 - Jackie Soft launched

*2020 - Jackie 1961 (re)launched, including a mini version*


----------



## Tyler_JP

The new medium-sized, natural grained leather version is absolutely gorgeous! I tried on in-store this afternoon.


----------



## Grande Latte

This is cute.


----------

